# Pictures



## mandoman (Dec 2, 2010)

Why do my picture albums show up in the "Member Galleries", but not in "My Albums" on my member page? I can't use pics from the member gallery albums, and I can't figure out how to transfer those albums to my member page "My Albums". Kind of frustrating.


----------



## horseUSA (Dec 2, 2010)

I will check, but can you provide the urls for the different locations.


----------



## mandoman (Dec 2, 2010)

Yeah. This one is from the "My Albums" on my member page.

Aircraft of World War II - Warbird Forums - mandoman's Album: WWII Models

This one is the "My Albums" from the Gallery.

- Warbird Photo Album


----------

